# recording buffer



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

I recorded something on Sunday which had already started on one of the tuners and found when playing it back that unlike the S1 not only did Tivo record what I wanted but it included a good 30min before what I wanted as it just took the entire buffer instead of trimming to the start of the program I wanted.

When playing back it did start at the program start point, but 30minutes before the program is wasted space and could be huge if on a HD channel.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I am guessing TiVo does this as they think 1tb is large enough for the extra odd half hour of HD not to be noticed.


----------



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

cyril said:


> I am guessing TiVo does this as they think 1tb is large enough for the extra odd half hour of HD not to be noticed.


1 TB doesn't seem so large when the majority of your recordings are in HD! (The new TiVo can record as many hours in HD as my old one could in SD.)


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

TiVo's don't really have the horsepower to start editing MPEG streams on the fly. Making the buffer a recording is just renaming it in the database and later launching a fresh buffer file.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Not editing at per frame level, but its always worked at chunk level (which IIRC is about a second of video).


----------

